# Is a rubber stamp OK for soap?



## Becky (Mar 12, 2009)

Dad is interested in having a range of soaps made for the Pub, to put in the gift shop. He would like the Pub's logo, which is essentially a piccy of the pub, on each of the bars, and I'm just trying to work out if that's feasable. 

Those of you stamping your soap, are you using just a rubber craft-type stamp, or are you using something a little more heavy duty? I don't want to run out & get a stamp custom made if it's not going to do the job.


----------



## topcat (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Becky!  I have a stamp handmade by Nizzy - he made it out of araldite (did I spell that right?) glue, which I think is an epoxy resin...?  It is harder than a regular rubber stamp and works well.  I wanted to try a regular rubber stamp but apparently I had given away all the ones the kids had when they were younger.  I think my SIL still has all her stamps (she was into making handmade cards etc a while ago) so I will ask her if I can borrow one to try on some new soap.....will let you know how it works!

Tanya


----------



## kaseencook (Mar 12, 2009)

Rubber stamps are not likely to work well as they are not very deeply cut and they are flexible. 

Soap stamps are made of a hard resin and cut through the soap. 

I have never tried a rubber stamp, but I doubt the image it produces will be very crisp if it can cut through the soap at all. 

Perhaps someone out there has tried rubber stamps and can offer a better opinion.

I produce soap stamps and custom soap stamps in Australia from BoteCote Epoxy resin, which is used in wooden boat building.


----------



## desert_gold_hound (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok like I said in my intro I have not yet made soap. I do have a posible (cheap) option for you to try. Get the stamp and something that you can push the stamp into such as clay. Then take this and etch it a little deaper if need be (claydo would be forgiving) build up the sides a little and pour in a two part resin or use JB Weld and make it out of this. It may not work but if it does you have just made a custome stamp for less then $5.00


----------



## Gregory (Mar 12, 2009)

*Stamping soap*

Hey there!
You will need something harder than a rubber stamp to stamp on the soap it's self. You can get custom made stamps at Owosso and your first stamp is free(only have to pay for shipping and handling) and mine works great! Also if you want you can use the rubber stamp ont the outside packaging of your soap. My beer soaps I wrap in plain brown paper bag paper and make the labels accordingly.

Hope this helps,
Gregory


----------



## Becky (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmmm, that's what I thought, that the rubber stamp wouldn't be the best option. I'm glad I asked!!


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 12, 2009)

Not to be contrary, but rubber stamps actually work quite well.    I know because all I use is rubber stamps. The trick is in using only those that are well defined and not too busy, and then stamping your soap just after unmolding and cutting. 

Here are some examples of my soap stamped with rubber stamps (the bumblebee and thistle stamped soaps are the only exceptions- all the rest are rubber stamps):

http://members.cox.net/ssfkjfalf/AllMySoap/Start.htm


HTH!
IrishLass


----------



## reallyrita (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh, Irish Lass, that is some soap porn.


----------



## LJA (Mar 13, 2009)

I love your french fry bag idea!


----------



## SoapieCP (Mar 13, 2009)

IrishLass your soaps look wonderful 
I adore the little french fry bags, I havent seen these before  they look so cool.  
X


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree with Irish Lass, it can be done!  If you do it as soon as you unmold & cut your soaps.  the softer the soap is the easier it will be to use a rubber stamp.  Also, it helps a lot to brush mica or glitter on the stamp, for design enhancement. 8)


----------

